# New kitten pictures!



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have new pics of the babies! I tried to get one of each, and a few extra cute shots...man i wish my camera wasn't broken!

And so we have the kittehs! Leda's litter first:

Gray male:









Gray female:









Tabby female:









Black female:









Momma's Litter next!

Calico female:









White and gray female:









Orange tabby male:









Gray tabby male:









Tabby and white male:









White and gray male:









And just some cute pics 










Most of the brood:









Nursing is no fun for mum:









I'm comfy down here:









I hope you guys like them all. I really have no idea what to name them all, except for the little orange guy who's gotten stuck with Ternsey. lol

I was thinking Bird for the little gray and white female, she likes to perch on my knee, and I think she's officially the smallest now. Maybe Sparrow instead?

Any other ideas for the rest of them?

*edited for broken links*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So adorable!


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of kitties!!!

So cute though...


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

How do you tolerate so much cuteness?
How do you like being a kitten climbing toy!!!!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! Leda should definitely get mama of the year! She is doing a fantastic job. They are all so cute! I love the little grey and white one. Sparrow?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

SOOOOOO cute!! The little grey boy and girl must come and live at my house. They would fit right in.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are so cute! What a great little bunch. :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They are so cute! I see them every day, and every day i just can't help but "Awww!" They all have their own personalities, and it's so much fun watching them grow into them.

The little calico is such a diva! I haven't given them bottles for a week now, and still every morning she runs up to me (even though the food is down) and cries and cries for her bottle. She even tries to climb my legs! Ouch! She's definitely a talker, she's always chatting about something.

The little orange kitten is such a wimp. It's hilarious to watch him try to play with the others. He'll go into that pre-pounce pose, but as soon as his target looks at him he jumps up and runs the opposite direction!

The gray and white female, Sparrow, is so shy. She's such a sweety though. If I sit on the floor with them everyone else is jumping and bouncing and falling all over me, but this little one just climbs up to sit on my knee. And just sits there. It's adorable! When I vacuum (sp?) in there i do it on my knees (so i don't squish anyone) and she'll sit on the back of my calf and just stay there while I crawl around the room.

They're all just so fun to play with. Much better now that they are actually playing, rather than just seeing who can climb to the top of me the fastest, lol. I feel bad for Leda sometimes. I put a baby gat-type-thingy by the door, so i don't have to chase little ones throughout the house every time I open the door, and Leda spends quite a bit of time there hiding from the little ones. Not to mention trying to escape the room with more and more desperation every time I go in! Poor momma. But she's so good to them too.

Here's hoping I find them all homes. I have a few people coming to look this week, wish me luck guys!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

swoon! Too much cuteness!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh good gosh, those eyes are soooo big! Way to much cuteness to handle at one time!!!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

librarychick said:


> Most of the brood:


LOL I love Leda's face in this photo... :lol: 

Great pictures!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I had a mini panic attack from the cuteness, OMG!

I want the long haired gray female... annnd the little orange guy, he's sooo cute! How old are they now?


----------



## BabyandRhett08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww! They're all so darling! Reminds me of when my Baby had her litter, everyone was so cute with all of their personalities!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Leda's litter (2 solid grays, the black and the tabby) are 5 weeks old. The little guys are about 4 weeks.

And yes, I am their personal climbing post. And yes, it's the cutest thing ever, lol.

The little calico has a family waiting, and i have 2-3 more people coming to visit this week. Wish 'em luck!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

That calico is too cute


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I want the gray & white boy, or the solid gray, or the yellow one . . . my goodness, how could anyone just pick one!!! They're all too cute!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

